# Canon EOS M3 Review by Dustin Abbott



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello, everyone. When I find the time I will be doing an abbreviated review for the site here, but if you are considering the M3 in the meantime, you can read my thorough review here:

http://bit.ly/1kdzrp8

I've tried to clearly detail both strengths and weaknesses for the system, along with a few tips to help get the most out of it.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 29, 2015)

I've not finished reading the review yet, but the M3 and M10 are using a firmware based on the powershot series, the M1 and M2 are using proper EOS firmwares. That accounts for a lot of the annoying changes like missing GP-E2 support, sucky menus and more.
Which also means you can't run magic lantern on it, only CHDK.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2015)

koenkooi said:


> I've not finished reading the review yet, but the M3 and M10 are using a firmware based on the powershot series, the M1 and M2 are using proper EOS firmwares. That accounts for a lot of the annoying changes like missing GP-E2 support, sucky menus and more.
> Which also means you can't run magic lantern on it, only CHDK.



That's interesting feedback. I'd really like to see a quality firmware update on the camera.


----------



## bedford (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent review.

I think Canon is going into the right direction with the M system.

Currently I don't have any plans to buy a new camera, but in that case I would also consider the Sony a6000 due to its lower price (including EVF). I think the price of the M3 is too high. 

Do you see any benefits in workflow & post processing when dealing only with one manufacturer?

Regards,
Oliver


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2015)

bedford said:


> Thanks for the excellent review.
> 
> I think Canon is going into the right direction with the M system.
> 
> ...



Oliver, there are some advantages - mostly because Canon files handle similarly. In fact, the output from the M3 is better than from my 70D and close to my 6D bodies. The bigger advantage is the ability to use some of your existing glass in a reasonable way on the M3. Some work better than others, but most all of them do work to some degree.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2015)

How well does the wifi feature work if you shoot RAW only? The few mentions of RAW and canon wifi on the internet state that in some remote shooting situations the camera will silently switch back to jpeg. My main two use cases for my M1 are:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Snapshots at conferences and quickly uploading the picture to social media. Having to use a laptop for RAW -> jpeg isn't a problem, using cables is. Pictures like this:




[*]Macro photos with an MP-E65mm+MT24-EX in my back yard. It would be great to be able to automatically transfer things over wifi while shooting. The LCD is great for nailing focus:




[/list]

I'm considering the M10 as well because it's only €120 more compared to buying just the 15-45mm lens, but that lacks a hot shoe :/


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 30, 2015)

koenkooi said:


> How well does the wifi feature work if you shoot RAW only?



Disclaimer: I work on the third-party WiFi remote control application Cascable. 

From my experience, I've never had a problem with working with our M3 in RAW mode. I've never seen a random format switch, and I can only assume that Canon's own app might explicitly set it to JPEG explicitly when you connect.

The only issue I've seen with RAW files is that they're big, and the camera's WiFi connection isn't that fast - downloading an image takes a number of seconds.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2015)

That's good news! And even better, Cascable seems to be exactly what I was looking for


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2015)

iKenndac said:


> koenkooi said:
> 
> 
> > How well does the wifi feature work if you shoot RAW only?
> ...



That looks like a very cool piece of software. I'll have to give it a spin!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2015)

By the way, the video review is now live for those interested in watching my review:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ieQrmMs_wn0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Here's the link to the review in YouTube: http://bit.ly/1RhfN6v


----------



## crisotunity (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi iKenndac
I was wondering if your app would work with the Toshiba FlashAir card. I have the Eos M "classic" (are we allowed to call it that yet?) and I'm using the Toshiba card with its app for JPG viewing/transfer, but obviously
Cascable would be miles better.
My guess is that the answer will probably be "no" (I'm guessing something non-standard and proprietary might be in play), but I thought I'd ask just in case.
Many thanks.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> By the way, the video review is now live for those interested in watching my review:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ieQrmMs_wn0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Here's the link to the review in YouTube: http://bit.ly/1RhfN6v



New intro music!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2015)

koenkooi said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the video review is now live for those interested in watching my review:
> ...



Yep. It's finding time to play around in Garage Band that's the problem!


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 30, 2015)

crisotunity said:


> Hi iKenndac
> I was wondering if your app would work with the Toshiba FlashAir card. I have the Eos M "classic" (are we allowed to call it that yet?) and I'm using the Toshiba card with its app for JPG viewing/transfer, but obviously
> Cascable would be miles better.
> My guess is that the answer will probably be "no" (I'm guessing something non-standard and proprietary might be in play), but I thought I'd ask just in case.
> Many thanks.



Unfortunately not - those cards (along with EyeFi and friends) only give access to the contents of the card. Most of Cascable's features require deeper access to the camera in order to control it.


----------



## crisotunity (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you iKenndac.
I might pick up an M10 at some point for true wifi goodness (the M3 price in the UK is a bit crazy).


----------



## mvrbnsn (Oct 30, 2015)

Dustin,

I really enjoyed your review of the M3. I bought my original M in large measure based on what you had to say about it at the time, and have been very happy with it.

I was thinking of adding the 35mm f/2 IS USM which you mentioned briefly in your review (I have the 22mm, 18-55mm, and the 50mm f.18). 

In your opinion for general use--landscape, street, particularly hand-held low light at night), is there a significant difference in image quality between the lovely 22 and the 35? I could see the IS being helpful. What do you think?

BTW, i really enjoy keeping up with your photography and your site.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> In fact, the output from the M3 is better than from my 70D and close to my 6D bodies.



That surprises me. I though the 20.2 MP DPAF chip would be better in 'IQ' than the newer 24 MP rebel one.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, the output from the M3 is better than from my 70D and close to my 6D bodies.
> ...



There's a 1.5-2 year gap between the 70d and M3 release which could explain the improvements.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2015)

koenkooi said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



+1 The images are noticeably cleaner from M3 vs the 70D, and I noticed the same of the M1 vs the 60D.


----------

